# Home made tendskin recipe



## Haloinrverse

i dont know about you guys, but i think tendskin is outrageously expensive for whats in it, and i dont have a sephora anywhere near me. this recipe is super cheap, and it *works.* solution 1: 18 tablets uncoated aspirin, crushed 5 oz. rubbing alcohol combine. solution 2: 8 tablets uncoated aspirin, crushed 2.5 oz. witch hazel combine. combine the two solutions. the aspirin will settle a bit, so shake it before use. apply to the bikini area to prevent ingrowns. it can also be used to spot treat blemishes. (aspirin is acetic and salicylic acids.) another trick that works wonders for the bikini line to prevent ingrowns is unscented roll on deodorant.


----------



## Hlmjmerk

That is so awesome!!! Thanks I can't wait to try that. I thought that was kind of expensive too. I love saving money!! (who doesn't right!!!)


----------



## Haloinrverse

yes, it does stink! its even stinkier than tendskin. i wish theyd fragrance it, but i suppose it wouldnt be good to rub into freshly shaven skin if it was fragranced. ive thought about adding a few drops of essential oil, but the possibility of irritation holds me back. i doubt it would do much to cover the smell, and with my luck, it would make a new extra special stinkier smell.


----------



## lglala84

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* i dont know about you guys, but i think tendskin is outrageously expensive for whats in it, and i dont have a sephora anywhere near me.
this recipe is super cheap, and it *works.*

solution 1:

18 tablets uncoated aspirin, crushed

5 oz. rubbing alcohol

combine.

solution 2:

8 tablets uncoated aspirin, crushed

2.5 oz. witch hazel

combine.

combine the two solutions. the aspirin will settle a bit, so shake it before use. apply to the bikini area to prevent ingrowns. it can also be used to spot treat blemishes. (aspirin is acetic and salicylic acids.)

another trick that works wonders for the bikini line to prevent ingrowns is unscented roll on deodorant.

Where do you find out about his recipe?


----------



## lglala84

How long does this take to workout?


----------



## LookLovely429

I am definitely going to give this solution a try. I have been trying to find the tend skin product and it is none of the Sephora's near me. I have found a few places online for cheap but then with taxes and shipping it is ridiculously expensive, all of this for 4 oz. CRAZY!!!!


----------



## azsmylie13

I have been using this recipes for years now, after finding the recipe online. THANK YOU for posting this online! It has helped tremendoulsy to clear up my Hubby's adult acne! I use this recipe routinely use after I shower, wash my face, shave, tweeze, EVERYTHING!! My 13 yr old son (who's half white, 25% Spanish &amp; 25% Navajo ) uses this as his toner, and has very few break outs. The only draw back we have noticed is that the solution tends to dry out our finger tips so we just use a little bit of Vaseoline prior to applying and everything's good. =)


----------



## tanyam314

Awesome.  Was just composing an entry for my Cheap and Cheerful Beauty Blog with this recipe and googled to confirm ingredients and stumbled on your entry.  DIY is awesome.  Plus I think money we save on overpriced beauty products can be better spent on other things, like pretty dresses...or bathingsuits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyway, Here's my blog info if you'd like to check it out.  I'm going to be posting my homemade version of Cellex-C (it really works and costs pennies) today so hope to see you there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  http://tanya314.wordpress.com/

Yours in beauty that doesn't cost a small fortune,

Tanya


----------



## Hikiki

After researching how skin responds to mint, I make ours with mint alcohol.

Apparently, mint doesn't harm skin and potentially has some benefits. I mostly make this for my husbands sensitive skin. His facial hair, especially his neck, grows in different directions so he can't manage to shave with the grain, which means he couldn't get away from bumps.

Anyway, it works really well for him and the mint keeps it from stinking too badly. I keep thinking I should buy regular alcohol and mint essential oils but this way the mint stays blended better, and I don't have to buy an additional ingredient.


----------



## divadoll

Mint alcohol? do you make it by sitting mint leaves in alcohol?  What kind of alcohol? rubbing (isopropyl) or vodka (ethyl)??



> Originally Posted by *Hikiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After researching how skin responds to mint, I make ours with mint alcohol.
> 
> Apparently, mint doesn't harm skin and potentially has some benefits. I mostly make this for my husbands sensitive skin. His facial hair, especially his neck, grows in different directions so he can't manage to shave with the grain, which means he couldn't get away from bumps.
> 
> Anyway, it works really well for him and the mint keeps it from stinking too badly. I keep thinking I should buy regular alcohol and mint essential oils but this way the mint stays blended better, and I don't have to buy an additional ingredient.


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mint alcohol? do you make it by sitting mint leaves in alcohol?  What kind of alcohol? rubbing (isopropyl) or vodka (ethyl)??


Seeing that makes me think of a _Mint Russki_?


----------



## Hikiki

Its mentholated isopropyl alcohol and can usually be found where you get regular rubbing alcohol. Its the creepy green liquid next to the regular kind. Obviously, they dye the liquid so if that bothers you, then you should go with the regular stuff. It doesn't effect the face.

It maybe called mint alcohol or wintergreen alcohol or something along those lines depending on who makes it. 

If you are using it for your bikini area, you may want to use the regular stuff as well unless you are very careful about placement. Menthol in some of those areas can be a bit unpleasant.


----------



## divadoll

I've neither heard nor see that before...

I have menthol crystals and isopropyl... maybe i can just make it.



> Originally Posted by *Hikiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its mentholated isopropyl alcohol and can usually be found where you get regular rubbing alcohol. Its the creepy green liquid next to the regular kind. Obviously, they dye the liquid so if that bothers you, then you should go with the regular stuff. It doesn't effect the face.
> 
> It maybe called mint alcohol or wintergreen alcohol or something along those lines depending on who makes it.
> 
> If you are using it for your bikini area, you may want to use the regular stuff as well unless you are very careful about placement. Menthol in some of those areas can be a bit unpleasant.


----------



## Hikiki

Here's a google image search for wintergreen alcohol. My bottle says mint alcohol, but I think wintergreen is more common.

http://www.google.com/search?um=1&amp;hl=en&amp;client=safari&amp;rls=en&amp;q=wintergreen+alcohol&amp;gs_sm=e&amp;gs_upl=0l0l0l4280l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&amp;bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&amp;biw=1392&amp;bih=780&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=og&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi&amp;ei=AzfeTq-yCpHBtgfu4sy-BQ


----------



## cinderella123

Hi all,

I would like to make a homemade facial cream, but my skin is very very driy. I have found a recipe:

 
*Dry skin body lotion recipe*

2 tbsp Castor oil;
1 tbsp cod liver oil;
1 cup of mineral oil;
4 tbsp of lecithin

Mix all these in a blender. Then take 2 tbsp of gelatin and soak in 1/2 cup of cold water for some time.

After this, place the gelatin in 1/2 cup of boiling water. After some time, strain the gelatin and add to the blender. Blend to make fine lotion.

My big question is, how to store that, because I don't want to thicken it. So I found that http://www.allinpackaging.eu/index.php?dispatch=products.view&amp;product_id=30327&amp;sl=EN They are Hungarians, but I can't find another company, who retailing these kind of bottles. (well in Poland) Please help me girls! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CrissyFuca

I really love this recipe and use it after every bikini shave.

You can however save yourself the time and effort of crushing the aspirin.  

Add the aspirin to an airtight container [a baby food jar works great] add the liquid then repeat the process for the other solution.

Let them set 30 minutes and the aspirin will have dissolved, give them a couple of quick shakes and combine them into a clean airtight container.

Enjoy


----------



## Beutiful

Hey..I just have a quick question...After applying this solution do u rinse it out or just kinda let it sit? And can u use it on ur legs if u already have ingrown hair?


----------



## CrissyFuca

Beutiful,

If you are talking about the astringent solution, I just let it evaporate which happens quite quickly and yes, I do use it on my legs as well.


----------



## nhbyk

please what is witch hazel ? is it oil or alcohool ?


----------



## nhbyk

what is witch hazel ? oil ? or alcohol ?


----------



## beautyshave

Dear Tend Skin Fans,

Please know that Expiration date on Tend Skin Products is REAL.

There are a lot of people selling on Amazon.com. Tend Skin Products can only be sold on Amazon by Manufacturer directly or Authorized Re-seller. Buy only if you see "TendSkin Verified Seal" or if the seller name says "TendSkin Company".
 

{link deleted per Terms of Service}


----------



## 4jaj4

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## dalcy

z it necessary 2 use alcohol in the recipe? &amp; does asprin sit on the bottom of the the bottle as powder?


----------



## makeupbyomar

> z it necessary 2 use alcohol in the recipe? &amp; does asprin sit on the bottom of the the bottle as powder?


 Yes, but you should use isopropyl alcohol, NOT rubbing alcohol. And yes there will be a slight cloudy residue that will settle, hence you need to shake well.


----------

